# Losing your cat or dog



## Tinashe (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi guys, just wanted to give you all a heads up..

My friend lost her French bulldog a couple of months ago and could not find him for weeks. She eventually got a phone call from Manchester and it was a lady who had her dog!

Basically what happened was the dog was stolen in St. Albans and taken to a dog pound. They then sent the dog to a vet to get scanned for a microchip and it was registered to somebody else. The microchip her dog had was put in incorrectly and was registered to somebody else in Manchester. When the lady was called to come and get the dog she said it wasn't hers and helped to find the real owner. Luckily the lady saw my friends post on Facebook that was shared by hundereds of people and she got her dog back. 

So just make sure the microchip for your dog has been registered correctly. Not everyone in this world is as honest as the lady from Manchester and you might not get your pet back if this ever happens to you. Just be careful please!


----------



## colin robinson (Oct 24, 2015)

Tinashe said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to give you all a heads up..
> 
> My friend lost her French bulldog a couple of months ago and could not find him for weeks. She eventually got a phone call from Manchester and it was a lady who had her dog!
> 
> ...


 A volunteer scanner from Harvey's Army came across an identical situation where the details recorded against the chip referred to a totally different dog. Luckily the owner was found due to the story being shared widely on facebook. In another case the dog warden took a dog to the registered address and the occupant took the dog and sold it!! Then denied ever having seen the dog. It is definitely good advice to check the recorded details and always update the information if anything changes.


----------

